
Facebook Will Use Profiles To Target Ads, Predict Future - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/22/facebook-will-use-profiles-to-target-ads-predict-future/
======
brlewis
Well duh, what did everybody think Facebook was going to do with all that
personal data?

~~~
andreyf
> it's not unreasonable to consider that Facebook could easily become the next
> Adwords as well; not even Google can currently predict the future.

lol

